

2Gbps Wireless Chip - xiesx
http://asia.cnet.com/ntu-scientists-unveil-2gbps-wireless-chip-for-mobile-devices-62215709.htm

======
gench
2 Gbps chips have been already demonstrated years ago. Imec from Belgium just
showed a 7 Gbps chip ([http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4372113/IMEC-
transce...](http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4372113/IMEC-transceiver-
Gbps-data)). It looks like we will have 60GHz technology in our mobile phones
soon but probably it will be short range as a replacement to Bluetooth
considering the high attenuation and human-blockage characteristics of 60 GHz
waves. It is interesting to think of possible applications that can make use
of this large bandwidth in short range. We will probably see some digital
kiosks in airports to buy and download movies in a few seconds.

~~~
zitterbewegung
How about a TV with no input / output wires to the various devices? Or a
better AirPlay for tv's

~~~
swalsh
Sync non-cloud data to your desktop/laptop/house computer wirelessly once you
walk inside or outside your house.

------
thechut
This technology isn't exactly new but it seems like now it is coming to
market. I think the implications of this in mobile phones could be huge,
especially for peripherals such as Google Glasses, Sixth Sense, etc. The more
I think about it, this could be huge for the wireless personal electronics
space.

------
runeks
I love the name of the center that developed the chip:

 _Virtus IC Design Centre of Excellence_

:)

